# Gone and Dun it!



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So exciting!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay!! That is awesome! You will have a very busy couple days!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, very exciting. Best of luck to you and Dooley!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How fun. I am sure you'll be great !!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How exciting 

Go Dooley!! Go Laura !!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Good luck to you both! And remember to have fun!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! You have a busy day ahead of you. Have FUN!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck Laura<:

Remember to have fun! You guys are going to do awesome<:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!! You will both do great!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck and have fun!!!


----------

